# QR Codes



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This is in particular relating to a QR code on a COVID vaccination certificate'

I have a QR code on the certificate.

I also have printed information alongside, but that is deficient in that it does not print out my surname and is also in Polish, whereas the Austrian authorities require it in German or English.

My questions are:-

1 Does the QR code contain the information missing from the print-out?

2 In another country does the QR code automatically show the information in the local language on their reader, or do I need to get a full printout and translation?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this on a Polish system or the EU one - I was not aware that would be available until mid to late June.

I THINK the QR code links to the database with all vaccination, pcr, CoVid type results but if it is Polish only, I have no idea. Sorry.

https://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/infographics/eu-digital-covid-certificate/

According to this it will be live on July 1st

https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210522-the-european-covid-certificate-a-user-s-guide


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I dont think that the EU digital certificate is live yet i know Spain will trial it from 7 June i assume the one you have is just issued for Poland my wife was given one in Spain i did not get one but can get one from the local health centre you can read the QR code using QRreader app on your phone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have ours downloaded and printed as well as on the phone from the French medical service. https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/
Haven't looked to see what info it lists but that not my problem.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> We have ours downloaded and printed as well as on the phone from the French medical service. https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr/
> Haven't looked to see what info it lists but that not my problem.
> 
> Ray.


Are you talking about a certificate with a QR code or just in writing?

Is yours in French? If so it is no good for Austria, where it must be in German or English. That is what I need to achieve. - it could be that the QR gets translated by an Austrian reader device, otherwise I have to get a translation done.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff, a French certificate with two QR codes. 

Attestation de vaccination Covid-19
Cette attestation administrative est compatible avec "TousAntiCovid", elle est susceptible d'évoluer
dans son contenu pour s'ajuster aux normes Européennes

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The EU one will be registered to a single language according to the earlier link if/when it becomes available next month.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> The EU one will be registered to a single language according to the earlier link if/when it becomes available next month.


Thanks Dave, but we will bwe entering Austria on 8/9 June.

I think our safest course of action is to get our doctor to write new certificates in English - she is a good friend.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds like the best plan, you can always take the Polish copies and the EU link once it be ours available.

Belt, braces and a piece of string is always the best plan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> That sounds like the best plan, you can always take the Polish copies and the EU link once it be ours available.
> 
> Belt, braces and a piece of string is always the best plan.


I agree

You will not believe the planning going into this trip; not only the Covid requirements, which are the worst, but also the ferries and timings with the flights to get back to Poland for Basia's Mother.

Once we get on the ferry at Ancona with the MH handbrake on I shall relax, because entry to Greece seems to be easy now, with a couple of forms, and I know Greece and how to get around.

'Committee meeting' this evening on planning number of stops to Ancona versus PCR/Swab needed en-route.

We will get there.

Geoff

P.S Only thing that will pee me off is if nobody asks to see any of these papers.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

From this it would suggest that it will be accepted thoughout the EU and that the the language is irrelevant to a QR reader.

https://ec.europa.eu/info/live-work...nes-europeans/eu-digital-covid-certificate_en


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> From this it would suggest that it* will be accepted *thoughout the EU and that the the language is irrelevant to a QR reader.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/info/live-work...nes-europeans/eu-digital-covid-certificate_en


Dick

Thanks, I have seen that.

For us the operative word is 'will' but we need to know what will be accepted next week. I have seen the implementation dte of July 1st for the QR syastem.

Austria quotes 'A doctor's certificate, so what we are doing is to get our Dr. to sign and stamp the form with the QR code on as belt and braces just in case any country does not yet have itself set up for reading QR codes.

Geoff


----------

